# Looking to replace crank on my CAAD10



## Triaxtremec (Jan 9, 2012)

I purchased my first road bike, a 2011 CAAD 10 105, off craigslist for a ridiculously cheap price and would like to replace the crank. The one it has currently has a small bend in it, so since I saved some cash being thrifty on craigslist I figured I'd get a new crank. I was hoping you all could recommend a decent, lightweight crank that would be a good upgrade for my new toy.
Thanks

FYI - I've already replaced wheels with Easton EA50's with Specialized Armadillo tires, seat, and waiting for new bar tape and better break pads.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Bent crank or bent chainring?

It takes alot to bend a crank. Not much to bend a chainring.
You can use ant BB30 crank. I would go with a ShRAM red on account of it being light and relitavely cheep compared to a higher end FSA.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

I would consider a SRAM red crankset to be higher end than anything from FSA... maybe not in price but in quality, performance, weight... FSA makes OEM level parts but tries to sell it at premium prices aftermarket, way overpriced IMO.

But yeah, if it's only the chainring that is bent, just change the ring... Unless you were looking for an excuse to upgrade?


----------



## Bosplya (Mar 25, 2008)

If you want another option, Cannondale Hollowgram cranks are a popular choice too.

CANNONDALE SI SL HOLLOWGRAM CRANKSET WITH SPINDLE BB30 53/39 NEW | eBay


----------



## Triaxtremec (Jan 9, 2012)

I think its just the chain ring but would like an overall lighter crank. So SRAM red is what you recommend?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

Triaxtremec said:


> I think its just the chain ring but would like an overall lighter crank. So SRAM red is what you recommend?


For price vs. weight?

Yep, Red.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

SRAM Force is nice too. Depends on color of the frame.


----------



## de Ron (Jan 13, 2008)

Buy the Hollowgram SL if you can.

That way you have the most flexible options on chainrings (110BCD spider, 130BCD spider).

Once Hollowgram SL, you never go back !


Greetz
Ron


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

de Ron said:


> Buy the Hollowgram SL if you can.
> 
> That way you have the most flexible options on chainrings (110BCD spider, 130BCD spider).
> 
> ...


Truer words have never been said! The Hollowgrams are the Cat's meow....


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

Zachariah said:


> Truer words have never been said! The Hollowgrams are the Cat's meow....


 + 1 with Hollowgrams then add a Praxis Chainring!! Excellent combo!

<a href="https://img810.imageshack.us/img810/7991/dpp4791.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img810.imageshack.us/img810/7991/dpp4791.th.jpg" border="0"/></a>


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

ARPRINCE said:


> + 1 with Hollowgrams then add a Praxis Chainring!! Excellent combo!
> 
> <a href="https://img810.imageshack.us/img810/7991/dpp4791.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://img810.imageshack.us/img810/7991/dpp4791.th.jpg" border="0"/></a>



How do you like the Praxis chainrings? Happy so far? I have also been looking at going with the SRAM Red Black chainrings.


----------



## ARPRINCE (Feb 12, 2011)

tranzformer said:


> How do you like the Praxis chainrings? Happy so far? I have also been looking at going with the SRAM Red Black chainrings.


 Definitely a whole lot smoother shifting than the MKV that came with the hollows. Kindda expensive but I won't hesitate to buy it all over again. I just wish they came out with their LIQUID ANO so I could have gotten the blue color I wanted.

They have a 30 day money back guarantee so you may want to try it out then decide.


----------

